# Pig heart question



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Does pig heart qualify as red muscle meat? Lucky has about 4 meals of pig heart per week as I can get it pre chopped for about £0.80 per lb in my local supermarket butcher. Beef is too expensive here but I do get her ox heart when I can although it isn't very often. The rest of her diet consists of ox/chicken liver (I add small amounts in with most meals), ox kidney, chicken wings, sardines, sprats, mackerals, pork ribs, lamb breast and raw eggs.

I have attached a pic of the pig heart, it looks very red to me :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep it sure is :biggrin: sounds to me like Lucky gets a very good diet with plenty of variety, nice work!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Is beef heart spendy there as well? I know depending upon where you go here it can vary, i found one place selling Wagyu beef heart for over 6$ per lb :lol:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It sure is a red meat. Mine love their pork hearts and they are easier to manage than a huge beef heart. Great price, it is hard sometimes to get a really good price on boneless meats.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Is beef heart spendy there as well? I know depending upon where you go here it can vary, i found one place selling Wagyu beef heart for over 6$ per lb :lol:


In the supermarket where I shop it is about £1.40 per lb pre sliced, I can't get it very often from there though. Another supermarket sells it for around £2 per lb so sometimes I will get it from there


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Liz said:


> It sure is a red meat. Mine love their pork hearts and they are easier to manage than a huge beef heart. Great price, it is hard sometimes to get a really good price on boneless meats.


The "cheap" single pork steaks are over £1 and that is for about 70g, even stewing/casserole steak is expensive. Lamb hearts are also rather pricey at around £1.50 per lb, breast is a lot cheaper (about £1 per lb) but that has bone in it. It is the only place in my area that sells ox kidney which is also very cheap, I get a 100g pack for about £0.50.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lucky said:


> In the supermarket where I shop it is about £1.40 per lb pre sliced, I can't get it very often from there though. Another supermarket sells it for around £2 per lb so sometimes I will get it from there


wow.... have you tried to get in contact with their suppliers? maybe you can get it wholesale in cases?


----------

